

How i followed 300k people in an hour - btu
https://medium.com/@bk/a-kind-move-that-turns-massive-bug-90fe25d02d79

======
lucberlin
What possible value can be derived from following 300K people in an hour?
Well, beyond the technologically "cool" effect.

~~~
outericky
Creating an account that now has 40k followers. Not sure what value there is
in that... but someone might care.

~~~
cornewut
Bots following bots...

~~~
btu
@cornewut not exactly. I created a fan account for GalatasaraySK, and i
followed their last 500k followers. Now my fan account has 40k followers (
gaining 2-3 every sec ) and getting really interactions.

